# SYRUP OF BLACK DRAUGHT??



## diggermeister (May 9, 2005)

Hey all, I have an ABM, light green, 5", screw top bottle (see photo). It Has, "SYRUP OF BLACK DRAUGHT" [:-]enbossed on both sides and what looks like an 'a' in an 'O' and the number 8 on the bottom. Has any one out there ever heard of this stuff? What was it used for? ETC? [8|]


----------



## JohnRoy (May 9, 2005)

I found a few "Black Draught" (probably later than yours, though) out in the barn, presumably from the General Store. I think that the label said it was cough syrup. I've got bottles that are not embossed with the original label and box. I think that I have about 5-10 of these. I've also found something called Blackwell's Cough Syrup. I need to get some pictures for you.
 -John


----------



## diggermeister (May 9, 2005)

That name would never make it on todays Madison Ave. Do you know by your label what was in it? I would love to see some photos of your bottles with the labels and box [8|]. btw, Thanks for the info...


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 10, 2005)

Looked up "Black Draught" on Google, lots of info on a Black draught laxative. Don,t know if that is the bottle though. Just some info.

 Cliff


----------



## JohnRoy (May 10, 2005)

Good Lord! I sort of thought that it was either Cough Syrup, or a Laxative! Good thing that I am not a Doctor! I guess I was remembering the Blackwell Cough Syrup. I'l post a picture this weekend, when I get out to my Mother-in-law's again. I do not mind sending one to you if you want for free, if you'll reimburse me for mail. It even has the medicine still in it. -John


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,
   Thanks for the offer,but i will pass. Not really old enough for my collection.

 Cliff


----------



## diggermeister (May 10, 2005)

Yep, that's it. Seem's as though it is a laxitive [&:]. It is still in use today and can be found in the herbel remedies arena. 
 Hey John, as for your above offer; I will not pass (maybe I need some black draught [X(]). Let me know the details. 
 Thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## JohnRoy (May 10, 2005)

Send me an email with your adress, and I'll mail it to you. The bottle has 35 cents on it, so I guess it is faily old...  -John


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 11, 2005)

I beleive the a inside of a circle is for Armstrong Cork (& Glass) Co.


----------

